# New setup ( switched sand for eco earth)



## lobovasco (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!!
those eco earth bricks i ordered of amazon finally got here and after much hard work (i over water the bricks and had to add dry mix, it was like a 3 day process to get it just right), tonight is cold here in FL (44 ÂºF) so i had to bring them to their inside enclosure. but they got to enjoy some time back in the wading pool. also added that plant for shade.






















im experimenting in their indoor enclosure mixing sand with the eco earth but im not sure if i like it or maybe i didnt add enough sand...idk yet. also just recently got the Che bulb and its great. they are tanks and walk alot!

next time ill post soaking pics, at first they didnt like it but now they love it! also got mazuri recently gonna see if they like it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2011)

Every time I see your pictures I think what a great little habitat for sulcatas. I really like it! The only spot that worries me is where the dirt is piled up to the edge over the hiding place. It looks like an enterprising young tortoise might be able to climb out and escape.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 11, 2011)

It's a great habitat for small tortoises and I love the"burrows" but a baby can climb out where you have the substrate piled over the half log. You might fix that before you lose one. Other than that it's a great job!


----------



## Livingstone (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool, that looks great. 

I strongly prefer the use of fine coir bricks to anything else, even if they ingest it, they poop it right out. I have been using those bricks exclusively for 2 years.


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 12, 2011)

That looks great! just a word of caution though, if you get a pop-up heavy rain that might actually turn back into a wading pool.


----------



## lobovasco (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey everyone thanks for the replys, 

- I already moved the burrow by the wall bc Attila almost out when i went to check!!!

- i hadn't thought about the next time it rains, i better get a cover or something or im going to have like 40 pounds of eco earth in there.

SHOULD I HAVE A LARGER WATER DISH FOR THEM???


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> That looks great! just a word of caution though, if you get a pop-up heavy rain that might actually turn back into a wading pool.


Nice forthought Mike! How about a live plant in a pot for shade? Looks nice.


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 12, 2011)

lobovasco said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the replys,
> 
> - I already moved the burrow by the wall bc Attila almost out when i went to check!!!
> 
> ...



Hi, I was thinking more like 2 aqautic tortoises doing the back stroke than the heavy substrate


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

You can get a terra cotta saucer from a Home Depot type store for very cheap. They come in most diameters. I would get one big enough that they can fit in so they can use it to drink and or soak. You can also out it level with the substrate. 

Nice job!


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

I use lots of those kiddie pools for sunning. Mine sit out all the time, even during the rare rain we get out here. I just poked a bunch of holes all around the bottom and they just keep draining as it rains. I think the fine coco coir like that will soak it up like a sponge and hold it. I don't see this as a big problem. You'll get lots of nice humidity when the sun comes back out.


----------



## lobovasco (Mar 13, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> You can get a terra cotta saucer from a Home Depot type store for very cheap. They come in most diameters. I would get one big enough that they can fit in so they can use it to drink and or soak. You can also out it level with the substrate.
> 
> Nice job!



Thats a great idea, going to check it out tomm. 

Thanks!

Hey everybody, i moved around that log that was against the side and made a tunnel out of it. 

I also bought some wheatgrass from the farmers market, some guy here in orlando grows grass and sprouts and veggies hydroponically and sells them downtown on sundays. i even gave him a bag of my sample grass seeds from sulcatafood.com and he said he would grow them for me no charge in exchange of pictures of the torts eating his grass. lol. 

Is it ok if I put the wheatgrass in their enclosure? are they just gonna try to eat it all?











in this pic i moved them closer to the railing for more shade





LOL










dont worry about the dog, hes only out there with me. 





thats it for now, I also just got Mazuri for the first time and they loved it. mixed collard and chopped carrots and calcium on top and they mowed it down. now they dont eat till tuesday. lol


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

I LOVE it! You've done a fantastic job.

Sulcatas will eat just about anything you put in their enclosure. Even stuff they shouldn't. Your wheat grass doesn't stand a chance. Haha. 

By the way, I hope you were kidding about not feeding them again until Tuesday. You were kidding, right?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are babies and not only should you feed them everyday you should feed them twice a day. You'd darned well be kidding about not feeding them til Tuesday or we'll be hiring somebody to throw food over the fence...Feed them twice a day until they are a year old...Remember they are babies dependent on your care!


----------



## lobovasco (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys, haha i didnt mean it for real!!! I was just being sarcastic and of course i feed them everyday lol  I havent tried feeding them twice a day but i might now. 

How many times a week should i feed mazuri??? 

How wet should the surface be lf the eco earth be considering its outside and dries quickly?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great!! Glad you changed the substrate.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome job! I can almost guarantee you'll never be finished haha! 

I'm always looking to throw things in Andy's enclosure.


----------

